# hamm



## sulcata2big (Nov 7, 2007)

is there any seats left on the leeds bus to hamm, or are they all sold out

thanks mick


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

check on the website www.COACHTOTHESHOW.com - Home Page.


----------



## sulcata2big (Nov 7, 2007)

Diablo said:


> check on the website www.COACHTOTHESHOW.com - Home Page.


i know the manchester bus is sold out as it says on the website, but dont know which bus goes through leeds, as i understand there is 27 seats on one bus and 6 seats left on the other bus.


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

The Leeds pic up was cancelled as we only had one boong interested


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

i wanted to get on the manchester one but its sold out , so it looks like i wont be going now ,unless i can hitch a lift with someone who is driving im happy to pay as well towards fuel


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

shep1979 said:


> i wanted to get on the manchester one but its sold out , so it looks like i wont be going now ,unless i can hitch a lift with someone who is driving im happy to pay as well towards fuel


Could get a train or national exress coach near to one of the other coach points?


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

im in blackpool and they are full for the manchester and birmingham pick ups so there is no piont realy getting a coach down south to get a pick up


----------



## Rob Wallace (Sep 24, 2006)

shep1979 said:


> im in blackpool and they are full for the manchester and birmingham pick ups so there is no piont realy getting a coach down south to get a pick up


Why not?

Wud probs cost u about the same for petrol to HAMM.


----------



## sulcata2big (Nov 7, 2007)

tarantulabarn said:


> The Leeds pic up was cancelled as we only had one boong interested


so what is the nearest pick up then


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

i dont drive so i would have pay about £80+ for a train to the closest pick up down soth somewhere and then pay for the coach to ham as well ,someone most prob will have a car space neerer the time if not i will wait till next year when a few of us will be driving over


----------



## sulcata2big (Nov 7, 2007)

you can hitch hike with me mate


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

might take a few day to hitch to there :lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

it works out well cheap on the coach.
i think the last time i drove myself, i did over 1000 miles on no sleep. cost me 150 or so in petrol and that was just before it went mental, then the ferry, then extra cover on my AA to add the european thingy lol. nightmare.
much easier to find your way to one of the coaches if you can make it.


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

like i said i would have to get a coach from down south and im in blackpool so its not worth my while realy


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

I have sorted an extra 20 or so seats from the oldham, Manchester, pick up, these will be on the scottish coach so will have a different pick up time, this will be confirmed once fitzcharles have worked the run out for us, i would imagine about a hour eighter way so not too bad, these wll be avaliable later tonight or tomorow and will go quick so keep an eye open for them


----------



## sulcata2big (Nov 7, 2007)

is there anywhere to park at oldham if so how much is it, and is it safe


----------



## sulcata2big (Nov 7, 2007)

shep1979 said:


> might take a few day to hitch to there :lol2:


ill do what the rest of the europians do climb in the back of a wagon and hope its bound for germany


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

There are now 28 seats avaliable for Manchester pick up, be quick they wont last long and we canot get any more


----------



## mikey1771 (Feb 20, 2008)

As far as i know there is free parking at the oldham pick up, you've just got to leave your keys with them. The pick up is the actual coach yard i think. Dont know how many spaces there are? anyone know? There best be parking there anyway because im driving there from near york. If i am wrong with any of this or someone knows more then please say. It would be a great help for everyone.


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Parking is avaliable at manchester and it is safe in a locked yard


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

mikey1771 said:


> As far as i know there is free parking at the oldham pick up, you've just got to leave your keys with them. The pick up is the actual coach yard i think. Dont know how many spaces there are? anyone know? There best be parking there anyway because im driving there from near york. If i am wrong with any of this or someone knows more then please say. It would be a great help for everyone.


Parking is fine at Oldham, shouldnt take you too long to get there from where you are and its easy to find.


----------



## sulcata2big (Nov 7, 2007)

im going to hammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------

